# Sickening. Sad. disgusting



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Records: Texas teenager raped as men cheered
Associated Press
Posted: 07/19/2013 01:03:16 AM MDT

AUSTIN, Texas (AP) - As many as 10 men allegedly took turns sexually assaulting a 13-year-old runaway Texas girl in an apartment where some cheered and filmed the attacks with their cellphone cameras, according to court records released Thursday. 

Authorities have charged two men in the alleged June 29 attacks, which began after the girl ran away from an Austin group home for children and got into a car with three unknown men, according to an arrest affidavit. 

Juan Lozano Ortega, 25, and Edgar Gerardo Guzman Perez, 26, were charged Wednesday with aggravated sexual assault of a child. They were being held Thursday in the Travis County Jail on $30,000 bond each. Court and jail records did not indicate whether the men had attorneys. 

Austin police did not immediately return a phone message Thursday about the investigation or other possible suspects. 

"All of the other males took turns having sex with victim against her will, which lasted through the early morning hours," the affidavit states. 

Investigators found Ortega and Perez because one of them let the girl borrow their cellphone after dropping her off in a neighborhood and telling her to "find somewhere to go," according to the court documents. The victim called her foster brother, who refused to come pick her up, but his caller ID captured the number of the suspect's phone. 

Doctors who examined the girl told investigators their findings were consistent with her allegations, according to 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Advertisement

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
court records. 
State child welfare investigators have also started investigating the Settlement Home for Children, where the girl lived, said Patrick Crimmins, spokesman for the Texas Department of Family and Protective Services. 

According to its website, the facility believes "that healing and learning take place when a child's deepest needs are met, both physically and mentally. We are dedicated to helping children who have been abused and neglected by resolving their emotional, behavioral and familial problems and providing quality residential care." 

A phone message and email to the Settlement Home were not immediately returned Thursday. 

In Cleveland, Texas, the gang rape of an 11-year-old girl over three months in 2010 led to charges against 14 adults and three juveniles. The rapes happened at a vacant trailer house about 45 miles northeast of Houston. At least 15 of the defendants charged in that case were convicted. One received a life sentence and another 99 years. 

Copyright 2013 The Associated Press.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

As a father and just a man, this is so twisted. God Bless that little girl, and if she was my daughter, I would probably be in big trouble...


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

It just show have evil the world is becoming. 2 are charged, but what about the 8 sick SOB.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sexual abuse is a "hot button" for me but I have also counseled girls and boys that young who have learned to use their age and gender to get what they want.
If she was raped then those involved need to be......... shall I say SEVERELY punished. If she is using them then she needs serious help now or things will get a lot worse for her.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

yes, PualS, sadly there are some young girls and boys out there that "exploit" theirselves, and thats a whole different can of worms. 
I just found the story, and, now that I think about it, why would you film yourself if it wasn't consentual?
but, these are obviuosly sick individuals, to even have consentual sex with any person of "age questionable?". and serious moral questions, but I only know what the paper said, and my relavance.. Sad..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree - either way it is very sad, even sick but after the Zimmerman case perhaps we should wait for the facts before lynching anyone.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Deebo said:


> As a father and just a man, this is so twisted. God Bless that little girl, and if she was my daughter, I would probably be in big trouble...


Understand your feelings as a father of two girls. Almost did get in trouble when my eldest daughter was beaten by her 1st husband I went back to Phx. he left town. If something like what is alleged here I'd of been foaming at the mouth.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not going to judge her. There is no excuse, none, for any man to do anything to a girl that age. It's that simple.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is true. Hopefully this girl will recover and go on to lead a normal life.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

If it happens as it said. I would like to see all of the men die a very slow and painful death.. I personally believe there is a time and place for torture and these guys fit the bill!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have so many twisted things that run throu my mind, we used to sit around and have a conversation of "would you rather die by this--- or this" and debate. Some of our scenerios would get pretty elaborite.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

For the life of me I cant see how a 13 year old girl could be sexually stimulating to a grown man, even one who supposedly consents. I am kind of curious though...what were the "immigration status" of these men? Not being racist but I am playing the odds game here...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

you got my vote.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Those people should be "disappeared".


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

Just goes to show how evil this world is becoming.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It goes to show you how the United States has a changing demographic. Gang rape is nothing new but the frequency has increased dramatically. We are also (collectively) tolerating violent crime like this and making excuses for the offenders. They were sexually abused as children, They had no father growing up, they have a learning disability and didn't know it was wrong, it's just a cultural thing and in their country it's how things are. This is invariably followed by "It's society's fault." I'm glad this happened in Texas. May God continue to bless and favor that wonderfully conservative state. I'm proud to say I was born there.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

All manly talking aside, those men should be shot dead. If it were my daughter, they would be shot dead. That's all I have to say about that except god bless that girl


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree with lunatic fringe. A 13 year old girl is a child with hair. Not trying to be funny but what perverted son of a bitch would find that sexually exciting?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a grand daughter who could have passed for 18 when she was 12. 
She must have got that from her mother because my son and our side of the family are late bloomers.


----------



## prepgirl (Jan 7, 2013)

The world has been evil in this way for a long time - this is not a new thing, nor is it specific to any race.

When I was 14, which is now exactly _30 years ago_, a 40-year-old man tried to rape me while my cousin sat there and didn't do anything to help or protect me. I am Caucasian, and my attacker was Caucasian.

My one aunt, who is now in her late 60s, was "approached" by her biological grandfather when she was just a young teen. That was over 50 years ago. I suspect this man did the same to his own daughter, my grandmother. Again, Caucasian, Caucasian.

As LunaticFringe pointed out....for an adult male to find a 13-year-old sexually stimulating - *regardless of whether she is consenting or not* - is most likely indicative of mental/sexual problems. We all know that at that age we simply don't yet have the emotionally maturity to consent to sex.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Some animals that walk on two legs would find most available receptacle stimulating, especially when observing other animals getting their jollies... 

Only one sentence that makes sense--prison where bigger and bladder animals do likewise to them for the next 80 or so years. 

As a pastor I often get to deal with the fallout from sexual abuse. It is never pretty... Worse case for me was a woman who was intentionally adopted into a satanic family for the purpose of ritual abuse starting at age 4. Though I have the words and even some photographic evidence to demonstrate her abuse, I refuse to give any more sickos further ideas. Beyond human comprehension! She ultimately was intentionally forced into a pattern of multiple personalities that could be summoned by key words pictures or gestures. Sorting out the (so far) 32 different personalities, some so destructive that they make jihad terrorists look like Sunday school teachers, has been a long tough battle! We won when she stays alive and becomes somewhat functional.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

prepgirl said:


> The world has been evil in this way for a long time - this is not a new thing, nor is it specific to any race.
> 
> When I was 14, which is now exactly _30 years ago_, a 40-year-old man tried to rape me while my cousin sat there and didn't do anything to help or protect me. I am Caucasian, and my attacker was Caucasian.
> 
> ...


I grieve for your ordeal my prayers go out for you. You seem to have come to terms with or over come the trauma. Live strong!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> For the life of me I cant see how a 13 year old girl could be sexually stimulating to a grown man, even one who supposedly consents. I am kind of curious though...what were the "immigration status" of these men? Not being racist but I am playing the odds game here...


Very true!! I just don't see how kids are 'attractive" to adults! It just goes to show, pedophilia cannot be fixed! Take me, I like women. It will never change.. Put me in jail for 10-20 yrs, when I come out, guess who I will want to be with?? DING DING DING.. You are correct!! A WOMAN.. Pedophiles like KIDS!! It is hardwired into their brains.. You can't fix it.. Take em out back and smack em in the head with a hammer and you can breath easier IMO!!!


----------



## prepgirl (Jan 7, 2013)

retired guard said:


> I grieve for your ordeal my prayers go out for you. You seem to have come to terms with or over come the trauma. Live strong!


Thank you for your acknowledgement, Retired guard. That's very kind of you.

It's been a long hard road, and there are certain things from that event that are yet with me.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Unfortunately it is considered a mental illness in a legal sense. The APA states that it is. Diagnostic Statistical Manual, Fourth Edition (DSM-IV) that needs to change


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

prepgirl said:


> Thank you for your acknowledgement, Retired guard. That's very kind of you.
> 
> It's been a long hard road, and there are certain things from that event that are yet with me.


I hope you find peace. I admire your ability to overcome as much as you have.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

There are too many intolerable things in this country that were are slowly being convinced to tolerate. And worst of all it seems to be led by the major media outlets who should be unbiased.


----------

